# What is better projector screen: Masterband vs Screen Innovations



## User2017 (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi,

What is better projecter screen?

Masterband 110" Fixed screen or Screen Innovations 110" Inch 5 series projector screen?

I have dealer recommending me masterband ...but I don't see any info for them online..(I'm guessing this is rebranded version of something else?) vs boxed retail store recommending screen innovations 110" fixed screen. When searching online for "Elite Screens" from this same boxed retail store, price is 5x less than Screen Innovations...It looks like Screen Innovations is preferred brand for boxed retail store...

Everyone has their own proporiety stuff (branding) i guess to make it difficult to compare


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

Seymour screens are the best, consistently test better than the comparables. They're in Hollywood mastering rooms. Cost effective. Check out seymourav.com.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes your right about the branding.... long story short , go with Screen Innovations but get a SI SLATE if you can afford it ....

Which projector are you using ?


----------

